# [Q] Ubuntu



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Is there an active ubuntu porting thread that i have missed??


----------



## vindieseldyer (Aug 29, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Is there an active ubuntu porting thread that i have missed??


Hope this helps.

http://liliputing.com/2011/08/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-an-hp-touchpad.html


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

vindieseldyer said:


> Hope this helps.
> 
> http://liliputing.com/2011/08/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-an-hp-touchpad.html


Yes, Very much so, But i also ment is there an active development thread, something that is actively fixing those bugs  But thanx for that, already a direction in the right step!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Yes, Very much so, But i also ment is there an active development thread, something that is actively fixing those bugs  But thanx for that, already a direction in the right step!


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1235430


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Brilliant, Much Thanx!


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

Does anyone work on getting native Ubuntu support on Touchpad?


----------

